
Facebook Targets May 17th For IPO Date - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/18/facebook-targets-may-17th-for-ipo-date/
======
nzealand
May 17 is a terrible time to IPO. Facebook will be fighting against a falling
stock market. Operation twist is about to end, and there are a lot of
believers in "Sell in May and go away."

~~~
r00fus
The goal of an IPO is to give company liquidity for stock it sells, and to
line the pockets of employees who've put sweat equity into the startup.

Whether FCBK goes IPO with a big pop, or instead slowly grows after release
into a steady push, it will be in no better position - it's coffers will be
lined the same, and the brand still as strong.

Given the popularity and current profitability, I doubt it's going to go GRPN
and flounder or sink despite a generally sagging market.

------
stevenj
Out of curiosity, I just looked up how Google's IPO faired: it closed day one
as a public company valued at $27 billion.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2004/08/20/opinion/google-goes-
public...](http://www.nytimes.com/2004/08/20/opinion/google-goes-public.html)

~~~
catshirt
a "bubbly" 27 billion, no less. wonder what that means, in retrospect.

~~~
nikcub
it means google IPO'd with a lot less revenue. most of the story back then was
about it still being a bubble and Google being crap as well:

<http://nikcub.appspot.com/posts/the-google-ipo-skeptics>

------
kylelibra
This ends the speculation that it would be May 14th for Zuckerberg's birthday.

------
verra
And there it is, it's all over.

